# need help on middle chest exercises!



## train&amp;gain (Mar 28, 2012)

what good exercises really hammer the inner chest I do cable cross overs and grab a 15kg plate hold it between palms and push it up squeezing as it reaches fully extend which you can really feel burn. but I havent got that chiseled meeting line betwee my pecs and its furthest away towards the middle as I have good pec minor strength.

any advice?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

It's genetic, there's no exercise that'll bring that up to par as such, just focus on the big movements for chest and grow the entire thing.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dont waste your time on cable/db flies done at a 23.67 degree angle with your pinkie finger held high with a 2 sec peak contraction cr&p. Just focus on the compounds and get them all stronger. It takes time but go away and add 50kgs to your bench and your chest WILL have grown. Also your bodyweight will need to increase. Your not going to have a big chest/back/legs/arms wihout gaining weight. Just think would Arnie have a big chest if he was your weight ?


----------



## train&amp;gain (Mar 28, 2012)

ed220 said:


> Dont waste your time on cable/db flies done at a 23.67 degree angle with your pinkie finger held high with a 2 sec peak contraction cr&p. Just focus on the compounds and get them all stronger. It takes time but go away and add 50kgs to your bench and your chest WILL have grown. Also your bodyweight will need to increase. Your not going to have a big chest/back/legs/arms wihout gaining weight. Just think would Arnie have a big chest if he was your weight ?


well im 14 stone at 6ft so im not exactly tiny... and im currently benching 120kg but the bigger my chest gets the more noticeable? would it be fair to say using db flys will increase width and with holding a cross over onn cable include inner meeting of the pecs to reduce gap? I suppose everyones different and my form conpared to someone elses (sh1t form) can stimulate different muscle fibers across the chest?


----------



## train&amp;gain (Mar 28, 2012)

jaymegrayston said:


> The muscle fibres in your chest run across mate - baring in mind a muscle can only fully contract or relax it is IMPOSSIBLE you your "outer" chest can contract without you "inner" chest, the link has a nice diagram that may help you understand what I mean.
> 
> http://vitalfrequency.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/muscle_diagram2.jpg


I meant inner chest as in middle of my chest not underneath pec major


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Dont listen to this guy.... if you are actually wanting to build a physique thats 'aesthetic' and fully developed, isolation stuff is very important.


Isolations are good for bringing up lagging body parts but only when you've got the size to 'refine'.

What's the point of trying to target certain fibres when you would get greater benefit from the overall growth you get from compound lifts?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Why limit yourself to the so-so incomplete growth and development that compound only workouts produce?
> 
> Been there done that, wish I hadnt.


A workout of predominantly compound lifts, with some but minimal isolation work to prevent having severe lagging body parts, usually hamstrings/delts/upper chest and then when you have the size you make the switch to predominantly isolation work with intermittent strength work to maintain the thicker/dense look.

This is what I was trying to get at.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

FULL ROM DEVELOPS A FULL WELL DEVELOPED CHEST none of this half press nonsense, stretch and contract. Stick to the basics and toy with rep ranges till you find your own sweetspot for growth...


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Isolations are good for bringing up lagging body parts but only when you've got the size to 'refine'.
> 
> What's the point of trying to target certain fibres when you would get greater benefit from the overall growth you get from compound lifts?


Agree with this 100%. You see people in the gym all the time doing iso work instead of trying to get progressivley stronger on compound movements and they look the same month in month out.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

train&gain said:


> well im 14 stone at 6ft so im not exactly tiny... and im currently benching 120kg but the bigger my chest gets the more noticeable? would it be fair to say using db flys will increase width and with holding a cross over onn cable include inner meeting of the pecs to reduce gap? I suppose everyones different and my form conpared to someone elses (sh1t form) can stimulate different muscle fibers across the chest?


I really think the shape you have in the beginning is the shape you'll have in the end. No exercise you do will change the shape of the muscle very much as shape is genetic. You just have to look at pro bodybuilders. The majority of them dont even have perfect shape despite them being genetically gifted.


----------

